
NY Times Front Page Lists All 100k US Covid Victims - TakakiTohno
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/05/24/opinion/letters/coronavirus-100000-deaths.html
======
1cvmask
Will they publish the names of the people who died at wars and bombings that
the NY Times supported, tacitly approved and was complicit with?

[https://www.smh.com.au/opinion/the-new-york-times-role-in-
pr...](https://www.smh.com.au/opinion/the-new-york-times-role-in-promoting-
war-on-iraq-20040323-gdilbl.html)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Manufacturing_Consent](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Manufacturing_Consent)

------
ajsnigrutin
Also NY times:

[https://www.nytimes.com./2020/02/18/world/europe/coronavirus...](https://www.nytimes.com./2020/02/18/world/europe/coronavirus-
stigma-europe.html)

